# Bianchi Fremont



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Didn't see it mentioned yet, but there's another player for 07... Bianchi Fremont with slightly relaxed angles and longer wheelbase compared to the Pista. It's hidden in the B4P section of their website, not with the track bikes. MSRP = $740, a bit more than the Pista. Comes with an equally big gear, but with brakes.
https://bianchiusa.com/07_b4p_fremont.html


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the Pista comes stock with a front brake. Every time I've seen one at shops they've always had the brake...and that hideous leopard seat.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

avanides said:


> I'm pretty sure the Pista comes stock with a front brake.


No, those are usually added by the LBS.

Interesting that Bianchi is going after the street fix market with a langster copy.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Can the Pista Concept be equipped with a front brake????????


----------



## donkekus (Oct 13, 2002)

JetSpeed said:


> Can the Pista Concept be equipped with a front brake????????



The stock carbon fork is not drilled for a brake.


----------



## nick irons (Dec 7, 2005)

also check out the roger a SS crossbike with disks
http://bianchiusa.com/07_roger.html


i like the cross bike, its definetaly different, but the fremont is lame as hell, at least it looks like they upgraded the wheelset and crank from the pista


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

*give us this day our daily gripe...*

I know I'm just being grouchy, but I simply can't get excited about an aluminum frame, carbon fork, and two brakes. I'm sure this is somebody's idea of perfection, but it just looks like another marketing department design to me. Ah well... at least they didn't give it a stupid name like "Alleycat Badass" or something. And to give them their due, it's worth noting that Bianchi is the first major company to have three fixed gear bikes in their '07 line (and three singlespeed mountain bikes, one singlespeed cross bike, and the San Jose)!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll agree, that it's hard to get too excited about alu/carbon, esp with cheapo components. Did you see those brakes?! My gawd, why not at least use Cane Creek (like on SJose) or even Tektro levers? But you gotta give Bianchi their props for trying and for NOT playing the messenger card... this one's marketed as a FG for roadie training, kinda anti-messenger. IIRC, Bianchi was the first- certainly one of the first- with a production SS mtn bike. And isn't the SJ considered a crosser? Like the Roger and idea of discs, but again, alu, and horizontal d/os and discs don't always mix well. I guess there's no such thing as the perfect (production or non-custom) bike.

I like the ring of "Alleycat Badass"... maybe Trek will pick it up for 08? Naw, prob use something more creative like "T1 Street".


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't get excited about anything named after my hometown.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> Bianchi was the first- certainly one of the first- with a production SS mtn bike. And isn't the SJ considered a crosser?


Yes, Bianchi came out with the B.O.S.S. (big orange single speed) in '98 I think, complete with matching orange Paul hubs. I bought one and rode it for many years. And you're right -- the San Jose is part of their 'cross line. I see it underneath so many commuters that I forgot its original purpose.


----------



## aaa (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't see this anywhere in the '08 lineup. I scooped one up last year from the LBS for about $600. It's fairly light and been a great commuter.


----------

